
Big Wind: Fire-Fighting Machine Made from Tank and Jet Parts (2015) - vinnyglennon
https://mpora.com/environment/guys-attached-mig-jet-engines-top-tank
======
niftich
In 2001, Car and Driver magazine wrote an article [1] on this that supplies
additional narration, context, and detail.

[1]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20140913050248/http://www.carand...](https://web.archive.org/web/20140913050248/http://www.caranddriver.com/features/stilling-
the-fires-of-war)

~~~
bjelkeman-again
That was very interesting reading. I am surprised I never heard about it
before.

------
Animats
This is a bigger version of the Soviet TMS-65, which is a jet engine on a
turret on a truck. It's for decontaminating tanks after a chemical attack, and
can also be used to generate smoke screens.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBI43LKuW00](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBI43LKuW00)

------
jtbayly
Since the video on the page isn't loading correctly, you can find it here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EYRPJgZdp4&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EYRPJgZdp4&feature=youtu.be)

------
dejv
I actually seen photos of those in action: during 70s, my parents had natural
gas well in their backyard and one day it did catch the fire. Fire fighters
waited for week or two and hoped the gas will deplete itself, after that they
bring those machines which blow out the fire. So those machines are probably
few decades older than stated in article.

------
inamberclad
The M1 Abrams actually uses a gas turbine for propulsion too.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honeywell_AGT1500](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honeywell_AGT1500)

~~~
na85
Well, not really. The power plant is a gas turbine but the tank is propelled
by treads which are driven by the turbine through a transmission.

To say it's propelled by a gas turbine is a little misleading and implied it's
a jet tank of some sort.

~~~
pluto9
> To say it's propelled by a gas turbine is a little misleading and implied
> it's a jet tank of some sort.

No it's not, unless you think it's also misleading to say a car is propelled
by a piston engine. Is a car propelled by its tires?

~~~
na85
>Is a car propelled by its tires?

Yes.

